# Defacto and Medicare



## gormo92 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Forum!

So my partner and I are in the process of applying for a defacto visa. I'm on a 457 visa and he's Ozzie. We're expecting a baby in April so we decided to apply for defacto. We've gathered as much information as we can, I've done the medical (minus the x-ray) and we're waiting on the police checks to come through from AFP and Ireland. My question is, if we send in the application today does that mean i'm entitled to Medicare as soon as the application is received? I'd heard before from an Immigration Lawyer that that was the case. Basically I wanted to have everything ready to send it all in one go as I thought the application would be processed quicker.

Also, between the blood tests and scans we've spent a fair a bit of money - which is completely fine - but I don't suppose there's any way these expenses can be claimed from Medicare once I'm entitled to it? I assume not but no harm in asking!

Any feedback would be totally appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi gormo92,

A friend of mine in similar as yours, I able to share some info. You only entitle for medicare when your TR (de facto) visa granted. The case you're talking about - entitle for medicare after lodging application - is for Prospective marriage visa. And if you give a birth before the TR de facto visa granted, you have to pay the hospital fee as foreigner, and your baby will be added to his/her father's medicare.

Cheers


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

When we sent in our application and received the letter saying it had been received it also said my husband was entitled to Medicare. I called medicare and they said we have to bring the letter in and apply. She said there are different versions of Medicare so depends what visa you apply for as to how many Medicare benefits you get. We applied for 820/801 visa. We haven't been into medicare yet but will update you when we do. 

I doubt very much that you'll be able to claim the Medicals etc and I imagine it will be a very basic cover of Medicare until the visa is granted.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

The letter my partner got (when he applied for the subclass 820 temporary) said he was eligible for Medicare. We went to Medicare and within a week they sent him his card, though it looks different to a normal medical card because it's only valid for a year - after which you have to renew it. He went to the doctor and bought medicine from the pharmacy and it worked just fine, he didn't have to pay to see the doctor. The price of the medication (antibiotics) were also the same price that an Australian would have to pay. This was all before the visa was granted.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, that's good to know. Now I just have to get my husband off his lazy butt and into Medicare..


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi dusty

Persons who have applied for a PMV, or are currently on an approved PMV (& not yet lodged partner visa) are NOT entitled to Medicare. You're only eligible to enrol in Medicare if you have applied for a permanent visa (ie after the partner 820/801 visa has been lodged.).

cheers



dusty_springfield said:


> Hi gormo92,
> 
> You only entitle for medicare when your TR (de facto) visa granted. The case you're talking about - entitle for medicare after lodging application - is for Prospective marriage visa.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi theskyisblue,

That's what I meant as well, thanks for clarify my words.

Cheers,


----------



## gormo92 (Aug 7, 2011)

That's great news, thanks everyone!


----------



## AndyM (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello gormo 92:

I hope you and your baby are doing well. Sorry to bother you but I think you may have the information I need to make a decision. We moved from Ireland by the end of November last year, here we have 457 visa. We are not entitle to Medicare and our insurance covers the basics. I am 34 years old, so I suppose you understand me when I say I will like to have a baby soon, but here things doesn’t seem like in Ireland. I know I have to pay the gp and scans, could you please tell me how much for scans and other things. My main question is about the hospital, with an Irish passport how much do you pay in a public hospital to deliver your baby. Thanks a million


----------



## gormo92 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi AndyM!

Yes we had a baby boy called Isaac! So yes we had to pay for the scans and blood tests which you have to get at the beginning. We paid $200 for the scans so we had one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. Now, in Ireland scans are always done at 12 weeks but not in oz apparently. But I was glad we did it for peace of mind. My doctor sent a referral to the royal womens and then at around 16 weeks we started going there for appointments. we paid absolutely nothing!! I could not have been happier with everything they did for me. I ended up having to have a C section and wasn't charged a thing. We had baby school for one night a week for three weeks, I had gestational diabetes and the support was amazing! So I would recommend it. Also put your names down now for childcare as there's a two year waiting list!! Which is a bit of an issue now for us.

Good luck with everything! Keep us posted!


----------



## AndyM (Jun 20, 2012)

gormo92, you are a star!! Thank you so much for all the information, you are very helpful and efficient , God Bless Isaac, I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

AndyM said:


> Hello gormo 92:
> 
> I hope you and your baby are doing well. Sorry to bother you but I think you may have the information I need to make a decision. We moved from Ireland by the end of November last year, here we have 457 visa. We are not entitle to Medicare and our insurance covers the basics. I am 34 years old, so I suppose you understand me when I say I will like to have a baby soon, but here things doesn't seem like in Ireland. I know I have to pay the gp and scans, could you please tell me how much for scans and other things. My main question is about the hospital, with an Irish passport how much do you pay in a public hospital to deliver your baby. Thanks a million


AndyM On a 457 visa you are not entitled to medicare but you must have private health insurance. Check with your provider - does it cover pregnancy? Even if it does you will still be out of pocket since there is sometimes a "gap" between what the hospital charges and what your health insurance covers. 
The reciprocal health agreement (I believe Ireland is included) only covers emergencies and pregnancy is considered elective, not an emergency.
It will be expensive I'm afraid if your private health insurance doesn't cover preganancy.


----------



## lili2 (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys, can someone please inform me, when applying for a 820 onshore - when is the letter that states you are eligible for medicare received? i will be applying in person so i'm just wondering if this will be provided there and then or posted.. Anyone know if this is this definitely provided for all 820's that are lodged? thanks


----------



## gormo92 (Aug 7, 2011)

AndyM said:


> gormo92, you are a star!! Thank you so much for all the information, you are very helpful and efficient , God Bless Isaac, I wish you and your family the best!


No problem at all! If you have any questions don't hesitate to contact me. Oh and make sure you bring your passport to show them! You'll only need it the first couple of times. Best of luck!


----------

